# Register/recall shooting func - R6



## yegnal (Nov 6, 2021)

Greetings;
I can assign "Register/recall shooting func" to a button. This is separate from custom1,2,3.

The issue is this function is only mentioned on page 781 of the user manual as what can be customized, but how to assign or use is not found there or the camera menus.

Using the button doesn't seem to do anything that I can determine..


----------

